# Smart repair needed



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey guys i need a good body work smart repairer. Just 2 small marks on rear bumper behind rear wheel. Need this done asap as its on a car im selling so i dont want to spend a lot. Any recommdations? Im based in lisburn.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Try Ryan at nu-finish based in Antrim mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Chips away have a bloke in Mallusk, not sure if he is still there but he wasn't very good so stay away.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

got it sorted guys  A guy in Lisburn did it next day and was a great job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

aerodynamic18 said:


> got it sorted guys  A guy in Lisburn did it next day and was a great job


You might as well put up his details as someone else might be interested


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

barrybudden said:


> You might as well put up his details as someone else might be interested


Yeah, always good to know of someone with a good referal


----------

